# male or female???



## Reptilegirl (Jun 30, 2005)

ok its gets a bit confusing on here when it comes to his, her, him,she, he... most of the time i dont know which one to use.... so if you's could all help me out and tell me if your male, female or something completely different :mrgreen: i'd appreciate it.  
Megz

P.S feel free to throw in your rough age group too...

P.P.S if you can tell by my name (reptilegirl) i'm a female... and i'm 19.


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jun 30, 2005)

so the five people who have viewed this already, arent sure of what they are??? :wink: lol
Megz


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 30, 2005)

da donkey, is male and about 25y.o


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 30, 2005)

male, 38,


----------



## Skorpious (Jun 30, 2005)

Male, 22 years old


----------



## spooky (Jun 30, 2005)

Gorgeous female :lol: :lol: :wink: 51


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 30, 2005)

Female, 29


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 30, 2005)

male, 30


----------



## Retic (Jun 30, 2005)

Something completely different.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 30, 2005)

male, 22.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jun 30, 2005)

male 24


----------



## Gerry (Jun 30, 2005)

male 31


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Male 21


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 30, 2005)

This is a bit of a sassage party.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Whats a sassage there honkey!


----------



## marty (Jun 30, 2005)

last i checked (in the shower this mornin) i was male and accordin to me driners lic i'm 37 . WHAT 37 :shock: 
OMG 
the scarry thing is i remember monkey and i had to explain it to my wife (11 years me jr). oh what a sad day for me :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 30, 2005)

17 male although there has been aguments about both


----------



## Mangles (Jun 30, 2005)

Male, 39


----------



## spooky (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey I'm the oldest!!! Do I win a prize???????


----------



## peterescue (Jun 30, 2005)

Male, shoe size and spiritual age - 11, not as old as Fay though if we lived in the same area we would have been at school together. 48 since Sunday.


----------



## apple (Jun 30, 2005)

Male, 15


----------



## alby (Jun 30, 2005)

male 23


----------



## Jadey (Jun 30, 2005)

Female, 16


----------



## thals (Jun 30, 2005)

female 19 

...and yes, jimmy_the_kid is male, not that I'd know or anything :wink: :roll:


----------



## instar (Jun 30, 2005)

Im not sure, Daddy was a Lumberjack! :lol:


----------



## thals (Jun 30, 2005)

and you want to be just like your dear papa


----------



## NoOne (Jun 30, 2005)

23, thought to be male, good feeder though on the skinny side, good temprement, blonde phase. :shock:


----------



## pugsly (Jun 30, 2005)

male 21


----------



## farmdog (Jun 30, 2005)

> 17 male although there has been aguments about both





> female 19
> 
> ...and yes, jimmy_the_kid is male, not that I'd know or anything




wow lucky Thalia can Identify the male package


----------



## junglemad (Jun 30, 2005)

42 male with half my life still ahead of me.


----------



## junglemad (Jun 30, 2005)

"I chop down trees
and eat my lunch
and go the lav-a-tree"


----------



## spooky (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey junglemad, you supposed to be telling us whether you are male or female?


----------



## lutzd (Jun 30, 2005)

I thought it was obvious! He's a girlie-boy timber getter!


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 30, 2005)

This is the world wide web, what would you like me to be ?


----------



## lutzd (Jun 30, 2005)

hmmmm.... a sex-crazed blonde nymphet who has an uncontrollable urge for older, balding men would be kinda nice thanks!!


----------



## thals (Jun 30, 2005)

[/quote]


wow lucky Thalia can Identify the male package[/quote]

:roll:


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jun 30, 2005)

Cheers all that should help clear up a bit... but as wrasse said 


> This is the world wide web, what would you like me to be ?


----------



## NoOne (Jun 30, 2005)

lutzd said:


> hmmmm.... a sex-crazed blonde nymphet who has an uncontrollable urge for older, balding men would be kinda nice thanks!!




Let me be the first to say EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## hugsta (Jun 30, 2005)

Male and 35 since Tuesday.....


----------



## DaneSnakeBoy (Jun 30, 2005)

*12*

I am 12 and a male.
Oh and can pepole say what there first Snake??


----------



## celticskull (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: 12*

male and 35 since saturday :shock: beat huggy by 2 days


----------



## childreni_440 (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: 12*

Male 16 and for you dane my first snake was a mac when i was 11.


----------



## Dicco (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: 12*

That's 3 days celtic


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: 12*



> hmmmm.... a sex-crazed blonde nymphet who has an uncontrollable urge for older, balding men would be kinda nice thanks!!



Yeah, that about sums her up.

(sorry Wrasse!    )

I'm 26 and a bloke 
*/me flicks his gorgeous locks of long, flowing, freshly brushed, pantene silky, auburn hair* :lol:


----------



## trader (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: 12*

...female,  grandmother of 2 girls, turning the big 5-0 in a few days!!!!! :shock: :shock: 

(gee there are quite a few Cancerians here... :wink:


----------



## Elibum (Jun 30, 2005)

*RE: 12*

Female, 16 on the 7th


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 30, 2005)

Male, turning 20 in september :cry: goodbye teens..... first snakes were all elapids so your question prolly isint best answered by me 


and wrasse the nympho is taken...... shimarah gets vary jelous i hear :wink:


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 30, 2005)

shim," is this the right room for an arguement"?
"i told you once"


----------



## centralian11 (Jun 30, 2005)

male 58 and enjoying life as never before


----------



## nless01 (Jun 30, 2005)

:roll: male 43


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 30, 2005)

Aggro male, 35, mildly reculsive, occasionally hostile, but handles well when exposed to red wine  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

27, male and like a fine wine, i just keep getting better with age!


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 30, 2005)

male 19


----------



## Shimarah (Jun 30, 2005)

Kenshin said:


> and wrasse the nympho is taken...... shimarah gets vary jelous i hear :wink:



LMAO shhhh!!! Thats meant to be a secret!!


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 30, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 30, 2005)

Hmmm a catfight! I love it!  :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 30, 2005)

Why would lovers fight ? (This is the internet, remember).


----------



## Shimarah (Jun 30, 2005)

Haha you beat me to it Wrasse!! Was about to post Quite on the Contrary actually


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 30, 2005)

Ahhhh the plot thickens...incredibly so! :lol:


----------



## Shimarah (Jun 30, 2005)

hahaha nah not really Moosey. Personal joke that's all :wink:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 30, 2005)

Pregnant male, 96


----------



## diamond_python (Jun 30, 2005)

> Pregnant male, 96



I knew there was something about you 

Male 26 (27 in December)


----------



## Linus (Jul 1, 2005)

Bloke, 31


----------



## Hickson (Jul 1, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> Pregnant male, 96



africanhippocampidae :?: 



Hix


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jul 1, 2005)

.......Gee's there's some strange characters in here....lol........

Male , 29 

First snakes.. 2 Coastals Carpets which I have now and are only 7 months old.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 1, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> Pregnant male, 96



Still lying about your age then.


----------



## freerider (Jul 1, 2005)

Boy, 21yrs young


----------



## OuZo (Jul 1, 2005)

> Pregnant male, 96



You know I was gonna ask you about that but I have a phobia :lol:



> 23, thought to be male, good feeder though on the skinny side, good temprement, blonde phase.



Well I guess that makes me 23, stunning lol red phase female, fantastic feeder (eats too much) but highly aggressive...will bite anyone or anything that annoys her  :lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 1, 2005)

i look good for my age (see avatar), and i can sing too!


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 1, 2005)

> i look good for my age (see avatar),



haahahaahahahah ahahahahah hahaahah hahaahahah aaaaahhhhhahahaahha hahahaahh ahahahahaahahhaaahhhaaaaa... sorry i just couldnt contain myself :lol:


----------



## ErisKSC (Jul 1, 2005)

25, anthropomorphic projection of the Sacred Chao


----------



## herptrader (Jul 1, 2005)

On the Internet nobody and tell that you are a dog!


----------



## farmdog (Jul 2, 2005)

> On the Internet nobody and tell that you are a dog!


hang on a second


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 2, 2005)

> 25, anthropomorphic projection of the Sacred Chao


ha ha
42 ,,yeh yeh


----------



## junglemad (Jul 3, 2005)

First snake Red Bellied Black snake juvenile caught when i was 12. Dad chopped head off with shovel...but I got better!


----------



## rumpig (Jul 3, 2005)

male 32


----------



## Bouncer (Jul 3, 2005)

Female, and I forget.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 3, 2005)

Male and nearer death than birth


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 3, 2005)

"Hey I'm the oldest!!! Do I win a prize???????" No Fay, I have that honour of being older than you. 56 going on 46. :lol:


----------



## carly689 (Jul 3, 2005)

female, 20


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 3, 2005)

16 year old male, fantastic feeder on easy to prepare foods. extremely lazy and prefers to watch tv, prefering shows such as the simpsons, futurama, family guy. has a tendency to quote family guy: Peter: "is this really the blood of Christ?" Minister: "Yes." Peter: "man he must have been totally wasted 24/7!"


----------



## ether (Jul 3, 2005)

Male, 16


----------



## Jason (Jul 3, 2005)

im surprised that there are so many mambers under the age of 16


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2005)

I am happy to see so many above 40!

I am 47 and female.

This thread and the one about what we do for a living show what a mixed group we are.


----------



## Jadey (Jul 3, 2005)

Us 16 yr olds are awesome


----------



## ether (Jul 3, 2005)

> Us 16 yr olds are awesome



Damn straight! Very good age


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2005)

I think this is the first thread I have read for a while that has not had the phrase "Pics or it didn't happen."

Also Male 35


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Greebo said:


> Also Male 35



Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 3, 2005)

male 15


----------



## pbolomey (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm too young and not been able to get sexed yet


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey, you can probe straight out of the egg!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 4, 2005)

43 and loving it


----------

